# I really need to learn to compose



## Xaerun (Nov 23, 2008)

I really enjoy my music, both piano and guitar, and can read sheet music pretty well (sight reading is one of my main 'talents') but for the life of me don't think I can compose at all.
Anyone got any tips on how to start?


----------



## LoC (Nov 25, 2008)

Just play random stuff - if it sounds good, then write it down. Using a program like guitar pro helps alot (for me anyway).

Get some good riffs together and maybe try building songs around them.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 25, 2008)

Can't say I know much about composing. I'm the opposite of you. I'm bad at sight-reading, but really good at playing by ear. I make arrangements by playing by ear, but don't know how to right them down as notes. But as LoC said, just muck about on whatever intrument, and find something that sounds good. Try to think of chords first, then base the rest around that. Think of what key your song will be in, etc.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 25, 2008)

What they ^ said.

Mucking around is the way to go, lol.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 26, 2008)

You could benefit from learning some rudimentary rules of harmony.

Theory of Harmony by Arnold Schoenberg has a lot of the on-paper rules of composition they'd teach you in Intro/Intermediate Music Theory courses (plus, its a really easy read). Aside from that, you could benefit from picking up an instrument (for composition, I strongly lean towards learning piano, plus if you ever want to get professional about it, schools require it for comp.) and getting a few rhythmic dictation and ear training programs.

Never be scared to experiment, though. :3
My friends and I started with the rules, but things started going the way of sampling and noise. So, you might find that your desires are more experimental, but knowing the basics is always important. c:


----------



## kurreltheraven (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.ravenspiral.com/ravenspiralguide.pdf will teach you many wonderful things.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 7, 2008)

You could just play stuff until something sounds good, but if you've got a good background in theory it'll work much easier since you'll know what you're playing and can thus remember it and write it down better. 

I'm a trained composer and yet I feel dumb here because I don't have a great answer for you. It's individual for each person. Try different things and see what works best for you. Everything I do seems to have a slightly different process based on what it needs.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2008)

Composing is all about setting up a theme and using a combination of instruments to make the whole package.

Starting out composing is not easy but its not really all that hard at all...composing a piece is as simple as sitting at a piano, keyboard or instrument and experimenting with various notes to make simple little tunes...from there you can add additional instruments and notes as you progress...the more experimentation you do on a piece of work the more it sounds better.  Experimenting allows you to get your feet wet and ready you for the building blocks of composition one step at a time.  There are a few introductory guidelines that will help you to start your own composition.

1- Think of a theme or idea such as a story or a scene in your head

2- Sit down and begin to find that perfect theme that works for you by playing around with notations and styles.

3- Upon finding your theme work to bring the theme up one step at a time by applying new ideas that fit with your theme.

4- Apply more instruments or add more parts as you progress

5- Take your time making music takes a while to do when it is a song or such which is a shorter process...composing a score can take weeks if not a good month or two or if your really good and in the mood it can take only 5 hours or so depending on how long you want you composition to be (Speaking from my point as I do orchestral a single score can take me at least a few days to a week to accomplish.

6- Have fun with your composition...take your work too seriously when creating it and it becomes work...and everyone knows turning your passion into work and forcing yourself to do it only leads to disaster.

Last but not least when composing a piece do it for yourself...your not trying to please the world but you ARE trying to improve yourself...put your heart into something and it will turn out great...rush it to please others and expect it to not sound like you want it too.  With time and patience you will be creating and composing some fine scores in no time and the more you work at it the better you will become and the easier it will be.

Take from someone who does composing on an every day basis...

Making music is fun if you really don't know what to expect...don't expect all your works to turn out as you want them too for when you finish you will always find little flaws here and there that only you can pick out.  Hopefully this will help you understand and to be motivated to keep working at composing music now and long into your musical future

Your musical friend
-shodarkhorn-


----------

